# Canned beef and pork



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't want to hijack the last thread! 

I canned beef and pork and when I warm it to eat it shreds totally. That was fine for the BBQ pork or beef, but for stew or soup it was not what I wanted. 

Please tell me what I did wrong! 

For the beef, much of it was already stew meat and I cold packed it and processed it. The rest I cubbed it and processed it. The pork was in roast form and I cut raw sections off to fit the jar; 3-5 pieces per pint. 

What should I do to the beef to get it to hold its shape after processing? 

Thanks


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I am courious as to what to do to keep the meat from becomeing to tender ? though this is one of the reasons for canning (instead of freezeing) some of the tougher cuts from a tougher beef animal . to take advantage of the tenderizeing effect of canning .we tried to use some stew beef from the freezer in siskabobs and it was to tough to chew (from a hosteen steer) . could there be a way to reach a happy mediem to have a chunk of beef that would hold up on a skewer for shiskabobs after canning ,yet not have to use our prime cuts from the freezer .


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

That is canning....You have to know your meat cuts, tender becomes too soft. Tough meat can be chewy tough even after canning. Need to pick the right cut to be just right....James


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I usually can chuck roast in either larger pieces in quart jars or smaller soup size pieces in pints. The larger pieces we shred and the smaller chunks go into soups like a beef and barley. As long as I'm careful stirring the soup they stay together. I used some other cut of beef for canning stew once and it was tough. My pork usually falls apart, but not entirely, I cut the pieces a little bigger so they often just fall in 1/2, tastes great though!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Seems I remember you have to make your cuts across the grain of the meat to keep it together. " can't remember for sure as I have slept since then!


Wade


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've found with chicken that if you brown/partially cook the meat before canning it keeps it's shape. I tried it with chicken first as I wanted to be able to fry some occasionally. When I do this I can in a broth. We generally shred beef and eat on tortillas so I haven't tried it but don't see why it wouldn't work the same.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've found that pork and beef tend to stay in chunks better if I give the meat a quick very hot seer before canning it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I just finished loading in and processing 8 Pint & one half sized jars with Cubed Chuck Roasts.

They always hold their shape when I take the time to sear them in a hot skillet... with a tiny film of Olive Oil. PLUS......They taste better.IMO. More beefy and rich.


----------

